# pronunciation of "want"="one" + "t" ?



## Tony D

Is pronunciation of "want" equal to "one" + "t"?
I checked several online dictionaries, but the beginning sound of "want" is not the same as "one". 
"One" is like [wʌn], and "want" is like [wɑːnt]. 
What is the exact difference between the two pronunciations? 
Can I still pronounce it like "one" + "t"?
Thank you.


----------



## JulianStuart

I think I say them very similarly.  "I once wanted one".  I don't hear much difference when I listen to myself.


----------



## jmichaelm

They are different for me. Vowel sounds will often be quite different among English speakers from different regions and ethnic groups. Most likely you will be understood if you pronounce it that way, but you will not be mistaken for a native speaker.


----------



## Lyndon

The pronunciation of 'want' and 'one' are distinctly different in British English.* 
I leave it to the Americans to tell you about their pronunciation.

* Certainly mine, and that of the region where I grew up.


----------



## JoanTaber

Tony, as indicated by the IPA transcription you provided for "want" and "one," there's a colon—[wɑːnt], which means "want" has a long vowel and "one" has a short vowel. I hope this helps.


----------



## Tony D

Thank you very much for all your answers!!


----------



## JulianStuart

JulianStuart said:


> I think I say them very similarly.  "I once wanted one".  I don't hear much difference when I listen to myself.





JoanTaber said:


> Tony, as indicated by the IPA transcription you provided for "want" and "one," there's a colon—[wɑːnt], which means "want" has a long vowel and "one" has a short vowel. I hope this helps.


So that's what the difference is in mine! A verrrrry slight difference in the length of the sound.  I think I can hear some BrE speakers saying, for example, wunce and wun for once and one, but as noted, such things are region or dialect specific.

jmichaelm - i've been mistaken for an AmE speaker or a BrE speaker with an AmE accent, but never for a "non-native English speaker", so Tony, don't worry too much if you say them very smilarly ! I even say wonder and wander very similarly - definitely not the same formmany BrE speakers, but it was what I learnt growing up as an English person in England. This, generalizations are often only useful in particular situations   Edit: 


> jmichaelm wrote in another thread:
> 
> I am reasonably confident that in AE there is no single way *any* vowel sound is pronounced across all American regions and ethnicities


.The same can be said for BrE.


----------



## berndf

Tony D said:


> "One" is like [wʌn], and "want" is like [wɑːnt].
> What is the exact difference between the two pronunciations?


Aa has been said before, there is a lot of variation. But the most frequent and most standard pronunciation in both AE and BE is (phonetically, not phonemically transcribed!) [wɐn]. [ɐ] is a central unrounded vowel, i.e. the sound production is at the centre of the mouth and the lips are flat and not rounded. The third characteristic is openness. It is called "near-open". This means the mouth almost fully open but only _almost_. If you open the mouth fully, you must still be able to hear a difference. The vowel is within the phonemic range of the English BUT-vowel. This is probably what Julian meant when he wrote "wun"

Also "want" das several pronunciations but the most frequent one used in both AE and in BE is the "short o" vowel, as in _n*o*t_ and _g*o*t_. But the pronunciation of the "short o" differ:
- In GA (General American), the pronunciation is [ɑ:], the sound of _f*a*ther_. This is a long, unrounded, fully open, back vowel, i.e. the sound production is at the back of the tongue and the mouth is fully open. Lips are not rounded. 
- In British RP (Received Pronunciation), the vowel is shorter and the lips are rounded. In IPA, this is transcribed [ɒ]. Also, the mouth doesn't need not to be _fully_ open. But it has to be audibly more open that it is for the adjacent rounded back vowel [ɔ].


[ɐ] is closest to the "short a" in your language
[ɑ:] is closest to the "long a" in your language.


----------



## Tony D

Berndf, thank you so much for the detailed explanation!! Many thanks to JulianStuart and jmichaelm also!!


----------



## Keith Bradford

Just to act as a counter-balance to those who see these as quite different sounds, I can say that in my part of the world (the English Midlands) these two sounds are exactly the same, and identical to the vowel in "got".

(However, the vowel in "once" rhymes with "dunce" and "fun".)


----------



## JoanTaber

And, if I may add to Keith's observation, in my neck of the English-speaking woods—New York & surrounding areas—there _is_ a distinct difference. Although Berndf has read or observed that the most frequent pronunciation of "want" in both AE and in BE is the "short o" vowel, it is not necessarily the case. So much for generalizations. 
As you see (hear), there's the way it "should be" (long a) and the way "it is" (long or short).


----------



## Tony D

Keith, thank you for your info!! So, in England, "one" and "want" are both pronounced with "a" sound, as in "got"? I didn't know that. Thank you. 
So, then do Americans pronounce "want" as [wʌnt] at all?


----------



## JoanTaber

Tony D said:


> Keith, thank you for your info!! So, in England, "one" and "want" are both pronounced with "a" sound, as in "got"? I didn't know that. Thank you.
> So, then do Americans pronounce "want" as [wʌnt] at all?



I believe, Tony, that the answers you have been given don't reflect your conclusion and follow-up question.


----------



## George French

Tony D said:


> Keith, thank you for your info!! So, in England, "one" and "want" are both pronounced with "a" sound, as in "got"? I didn't know that. Thank you.
> So, then do Americans pronounce "want" as [wʌnt] at all?



Note that Keith stated 'Just to act as a counter-balance to those who see these as quite different sounds, I can say that in *my part of the world (the English Midlands*) these two sounds are exactly the same, and identical to the vowel in "got".'

I can't see how you can generalise this to 'So, in England, "one" and "want" are both pronounced with "a" sound, as in "got"?'
I never have pronoubed it that way. And then there is one other point that the English pronunciation in the United Kingdom varies a lot.

GF..

Anyone want to make a statement about the RP pronunciation?


----------



## JulianStuart

JulianStuart said:


> I think I say them very similarly.  "I once wanted one".  I don't hear much difference when I listen to myself.





Keith Bradford said:


> Just to act as a counter-balance to those who see these as quite different sounds, I can say that in my part of the world (the English Midlands) these two sounds are exactly the same, and identical to the vowel in "got".
> 
> (However, the vowel in "once" rhymes with "dunce" and "fun".)





Lyndon said:


> *The pronunciation of 'want' and 'one' are distinctly different in British English.* *
> I leave it to the Americans to tell you about their pronunciation.
> 
> * Certainly mine, and that of the region where I grew up.





Tony D said:


> Keith, thank you for your info!! So, in England, "one" and "want" are both pronounced with "a" sound, as in "got"? I didn't know that. Thank you.



Note that Keith and I (this is my BrE speaking) have the same (g*o*t) for one and want, but we differ in the closely related once (his is closer to wunce)!  However, Lyndon has different sounds.

Some do, some don't - now you know that   Generalizations about BrE  and AmE pronunciations, as if they were the only two choices, are often  unproductive.


----------



## JamesM

JulianStuart said:


> I think I say them very similarly.  "I once wanted one".  I don't hear much difference when I listen to myself.



They are different for me.  "Want" rhymes with "font" for me, and "one" rhymes with "fun".

I'm curious, Julian.  If there were such a word as "wunt", do you think you would pronounce it the same as "want"?  Or is your "want" sound broader and closer to "wan"?


----------



## berndf

JamesM said:


> They are different for me.  "Want" rhymes with "font" for me, and "one" rhymes with "fun".


I still insist that this is my far the majority variant in both BE and AE.


JamesM said:


> I'm curious, Julian.  If there were such a word as "wunt", do you think you would pronounce it the same as "want"?  Or is your "want" sound broader and closer to "wan"?


Julian and Keith did agree that there "want" has the same vowel as "got". This difference to your pronunciation is that they say they use the same vowel also for "one", i.e. their "one" sounds like "won".


----------



## JulianStuart

JamesM said:


> They are different for me.  "Want" rhymes with "font" for me, and "one" rhymes with "fun".
> 
> I'm curious, Julian.  If there were such a word as "wunt", do you think you would pronounce it the same as "want"?  Or is your "want" sound broader and closer to "wan"?



Since I now speak baseball and cricket, I can say wunt would rhyme with bunt and punt (oh, wait ... that's rugby, isn't it?!).
One, want and wan are very similar for me (as is font), but won* would be more like wun (and your "fun").  Am I helping? 

Actually, now I'm going crazy saying all these words, I notice that only my "one" has a trace of wun that's slightly different from wan or want or even once (more forward in the mouth, maybe - I don't know the technical term).

*(Except in the soup with wontons in, where both those vowels are as in on or gone)


----------



## PaulQ

Keith Bradford said:


> Just to act as a counter-balance to those who see these as quite different sounds, I can say that in my part of the world (the English Midlands) these two sounds are exactly the same, and identical to the vowel in "got".
> 
> (However, the vowel in "once" rhymes with "dunce" and "fun".)


Seconded from the East Midlands.


----------



## JamesM

JulianStuart said:


> Since I now speak baseball and cricket, I can say wunt would rhyme with bunt and punt (oh, wait ... that's rugby, isn't it?!).
> One, want and wan are very similar for me (as is font), but won* would be more like wun (and your "fun").  Am I helping?



Yes, absolutely.  To me, "won" and "one" are identical in sound, so we must have different sounds for "one".


----------



## Loob

JamesM said:


> Yes, absolutely.  To me, "won" and "one" are identical in sound, so we must have different sounds for "one".


The vowel sounds of "won" and "one" are always identical to me.

That's not true of the vowel sounds of "want" and "one"/"won".


----------



## Keith Bradford

The more I read these answers, the more I wish people didn't just give their country of origin in the header to their answers, but the region too.  Otherwise our answers must be very confusing to foreign readers!  I'm going to modify mine right away.


----------



## Cagey

For me, _one_ and _won_ are homonyms.   (I speak AE in California.)
Here are a couple of resources for people who are better than I am at discussing pronunciation. 

A previous thread: Pronunciation of "one"
_
Accents of English from Around the World_ has recordings and IPA representations of one, but not 'won' or 'want', unfortunately.


----------



## JulianStuart

Keith Bradford said:


> The more I read these answers, the more I wish people didn't just give their country of origin in the header to their answers, but the region too.  Otherwise our answers must be very confusing to foreign readers!  I'm going to modify mine right away.



Hi there Keith from the Midlands!
I moved around the south (London, Surrey, Oxford, Buckingham) quite a bit when I was growing up after starting out in North Wales - so I just declare "UK"
_My_ "one" may be the odd one out here, because my _wonder_ and _wander_ are homophones while for many (most?)  BrE speakers they are not. Those speakers have the vowels of wonder = won = one; I must have been merged differently.  No-one has ever remarked on this, however.


----------



## natkretep

My own pronunciations are like southern British pronunciations (like, say, Loob's I think).

/wʌn/ one, won
/wɒn/ wan, /wɒnt/ want

The British differences are partly to do with _one_ getting a different phoneme in northern English accents (Keith, Julian), where _one_ is pronounced /wɒn/, like _wan_, and _won _is /wʊn/.

However, if you venture further north to Scotland, _one_ sounds like the southern English _one_ again /wʌn/, identical to _won_ and different from _wan_ /wɔn/.


----------



## a little edgy

JamesM said:


> They are different for me.  "Want" rhymes with "font" for me, and "one" rhymes with "fun".



For me (US Northeast/Mid-Atlantic), "want" almost rhymes with "flaunt" (that is, with an "aw" sound), except that vowel is clipped shorter in "want." (Hereabouts, "font" is usually pronounced with an "ah" sound, rhyming with ... well, the last syllable of "nonchalant," and other words taken from French.  I believe the cot/caught merger may be rearing its ugly head in this matter.)

However, "one" definitely equals "won" and rhymes with "fun."


----------



## wandle

'Standard' English pronunciation in Britain makes 'want' rhyme with 'font' and 'one' rhyme with 'fun'.
On the other hand, pronouncing 'one' to rhyme with 'gone' is very widespread as a 'regional' pronunciation, not only in the midlands but also the north of England.
This pronunciation is heard in John Lennon's 'Imagine' ('You may say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one').
There is a well-known Englishman who pronounces 'want' to rhyme with 'runt': Sir John Major. He, however, grew up in south London with something of a cockney accent, never had a university education or elocution lessons, and as he rose in the world of finance apparently felt a need to modify his accent in his own way.


----------



## berndf

natkretep said:


> The British differences are partly to do with _one_ getting a different phoneme in northern English accents (Keith, Julian), where _one_ is pronounced /wɒn/, like _wan_, and _won _is /wʊn/.


Do you think we can give a phonological explanation for this peculiarity or is it simply a lexicalized exception that _one_ is /wɒn/ and not /wʊn/? Normally we have a quite reliable correspondence between Southern /ʌ/ and /ʊ/ in the area without /ʌ/-/ʊ/ split, even in words with etymological (i.e. late ME/early ModE) /ɔ/ like _d*o*ne, w*o*n, L*o*ndon_, etc.


----------



## natkretep

I think of the variant pronunciations of _one_ as a kind of lexical quirk, a little like how it's _mum_ down in southern England and _mam_ or _mom _in some other places - only in this case, the differences are shown in the different spellings, whereas the same spelling is kept for _one_. There's a thread on _one_​ specifically that might be of interest:

*Pronunciation of "one"*


----------



## JulianStuart

berndf said:


> Do you think we can give a phonological explanation for this peculiarity or is it simply a lexicalized exception that _one_ is /wɒn/ and not /wʊn/? Normally we have a quite reliable correspondence between Southern /ʌ/ and /ʊ/ in the area without /ʌ/-/ʊ/ split, even in words with etymological (i.e. late ME/early ModE) /ɔ/ like _d*o*ne, w*o*n, L*o*ndon_, etc.


Well, now I can't tell if I'm merged or if I'm split .  All my significant pronunciation influences are from the south-east (within about 40 miles of "Lundun") yet my one is like gone, and my want, wonder and wander also have that same vowel. However, I would definitely have some fun in the sun if I won the lottery!   Perhaps I'm just exceptional in that "I prove the rule"?  I definitely don't feel peculiar, though


----------



## berndf

natkretep said:


> I think of the variant pronunciations of _one_ as a link of lexical quirk


Probably.


----------



## Copperknickers

For me, 'won' and 'one' are completely different: won = tonne, one=ban.


----------



## kcchan90926

I'm listening to a BBC's programme and come across this line

So what do you think of all this Jackie – do you think there are wild, unknown
ape-like creatures wondering around forests and mountains?

The speaker said "wondering", too. But I don't understand how creatures can "wonder" around some places.

I think "wander" should be used here.

Is this a slip of tongue? Or does "wonder" have some meaning which can fit into the context?

Thank you!!!


----------



## JulianStuart

There are some (myself included) for whom the pronunciation of the two words is the same.  I couldn't find the relevant thread  easily, but perhaps later.


----------



## ewie

JulianStuart said:


> I couldn't find the relevant thread  easily, but perhaps later.


Maybe the thread I've added KC's question to the end of is the one you were thinking of, Mr S


----------



## Dale Texas

In my speech, "won" and "one" are also identical in sound, but "want" is said like Spanish name Juan plus t, or like English _wan_ meaning pale, plus t.

It was fun.
I won
One.
(All rhyming)


New voyel:
I want (Juan-t) to go home now.
I feel wan, getting paler by the moment.


----------



## JulianStuart

ewie said:


> Maybe the thread I've added KC's question to the end of is the one you were thinking of, Mr S



Thanks Mr E.W. - indeed it is, and I don't think I would have found it wandering around the wonderful threads.


----------



## pickarooney

One, wan and want all have the same vowel sound in my (south-east Ireland) dialect although I notice the pronunciation of 'one' shifting more towards 'won' recently.


----------



## Mackinder

I think they do [pronounce _want_ and _one_ the same way], while but some people say they don't. What do you think?

Thank you


----------



## Mackinder

JulianStuart said:


> I think I say them very similarly.  "I once wanted one".  I don't hear much difference when I listen to myself.



I, personally, would pronounce that as "I once one-d one" or "I wants wanted want". 

Oh and I ask because I once saw these two words in a Homophones list on the internet


----------



## natkretep

Mod note: I've added Ginazec's question (post 39) to an existing thread.

Ginazec, I assume that you are thinking about the vowel. Please look at the earlier posts. In general, this is complicated by differences between accents.

(1) Firstly, there are those accents that assign different vowels to _want_ and _one _(mainly northern English accents).

For most accents, _want_ has the vowel in LOT, and _one _has the vowel in STRUT. However, many northern English speakers have the vowel of LOT in both. There might be those that assign the STRUT vowel to both as well.

(2) Then you have the STRUT and LOT vowels pronounced differently across access.


----------



## Mackinder

natkretep said:


> Mod note: I've added Ginazec's question (post 39) to an existing thread.
> 
> Ginazec, I assume that you are thinking about the vowel. Please look at the earlier posts. In general, this is complicated by differences between accents.
> 
> (1) Firstly, there are those accents that assign different vowels to _want_ and _one _(mainly northern English accents).
> 
> For most accents, _want_ has the vowel in LOT, and _one _has the vowel in STRUT. However, many northern English speakers have the vowel of LOT in both.
> 
> (2) Then you have the STRUT and LOT vowels pronounced differently across access.



Oh I see thank you!


----------



## aloofsocialite

In my dialect of English the sounds in _one_ and _strut_ are different. The u in _strut_ is a much more open vowel than the o in _one_.  I'd say the difference (in my own speech) between _want_ and _one+t _is small yet definitely present.  The a in _want_ is a more open vowel than the o in _one+t_.


----------



## ewie

natkretep said:


> (1) Firstly, there are those accents that assign different vowels to _want_ and _one _(mainly northern English accents).
> _Erm? ~ surely you mean 'accents that assign *the same* vowel to _want_ and _one_', Nat?_
> For most accents, _want_ has the vowel in LOT, and _one _has the vowel in STRUT. However, many northern English speakers have the vowel of LOT in both. There might be those that assign the STRUT vowel to both as well.


_One, wan, once_ and _want_ all have the same vowel sound for me: the one in LOT


----------



## natkretep

> _Erm? ~ surely you mean 'accents that assign *the same* vowel to _want_ and _one_', Nat?_


Oo er, ewie. You're right. Fingers running away. Yes the LOT vowel for _want_, _one_, _want, once_ - also for _none,_ _nothing_ and _among _too I think.


----------



## kool-wind

To me, 'want' rhymes with font and 'one' rhymes with fun. I grew up in SE England.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hullo, everyone.

The original question was:

Is _pronunciation of "want" equal to "one" + "t"?
I checked several online dictionaries, but the beginning sound of "want" is not the same as "one". 
"One" is like [wʌn], and "want" is like [wɑːnt]. 
What is the exact difference between the two pronunciations? 
Can I still pronounce it like "one" + "t"?
Thank you.

_I imagine our friend is interested in what we think would be a reasonable way of pronouncing the word "want": a pronunciation that will make him understood in most English-speaking countries as well as in those in which English has become a second language, a second "dialect", etc.

My impression is that traditional RP (Received Pronunciation) — or one or the other of its most recent varieties — might constitute a good starting point:

WANT /wɒnt/ (with the vowel in SHOT)

As for the other words that have cropped up in the posts, I'd say:

ONE /wʌn/     (with the vowel in STRUT, BUT, etc.)
ONCE /wʌns/ (ditto)


Best.

GS


----------



## RM1(SS)

You people talk funny. 

_One_, _once_, _won_, _fun_ and _done_ all have the same vowel.
_Want_, _fawn_, _dawn_ and _caught_ all have the same vowel, but not the same one as the first group of words.
_Wan_, _fond_, _don_ and _cot_ all have the same vowel, which is different from that in the other two groups.


----------



## kool-wind

It just goes to show how important the vowel sound is in identifying regional accents.

I agree with you when you say that one, once, won, fun and done all have the same vowel, although I'd wager that it's not the same as mine.
The same goes for wan, fond, don and cot.
However, fawn, dawn and caught have the same sound which, to me, is *nothing like* the vowel in want.

I posted earlier that want was like font. I would add wand, and while we're at it, Vermont.


----------



## sound shift

The Chambers Dictionary, which is published in the UK, gives the pronunciation of "one" as /_won _or _wun_/. This is not IPA but the dictionary's own "respelling" system. The key to the system implies that /_won_/ rhymes with BrE "gone" and that /_wun_/ rhymes with the London pronunciation and the RP pronunciation of "fun". The /_won/ _pronunciation is used in the English Midlands and much of the the North of England.


----------

